

Ask HN: How to access full URL of a dead post? - babuskov

Sometimes when I browse through &quot;new&quot; section, and interesting headline catches my attention. Most of those are completely link-bait style titles, but every once in a while there is a topic that looks interesting and although it is dead for HN, I might want to read it.<p>However, once the post is dead, you cannot click the link anymore. In such cases I go to the shown domain and search for it, but sometimes that takes a lot of time. Is there some trick to get the submitted URL?
======
minimaxir
I believe this is by design to prevent users from accessing links which are
pure spam (the majority of dead links) and may be harmful to the user. It also
prevents people from benefiting from said spam even if it's not harmful,
giving an incentive not to spam.

~~~
scholia
How many current dead links are pure spam and/or harmful?

[dead] Atomix Virtual DJ Pro v8.0 (forumarabia.com) [dead] [video] Soccer
Players Need to Toughen up (youtube.com) [dead] WTF Is An Algorithm?
(nodemotion.com) [dead] Using Nested Sass Maps for TypeSetting
(elijahmanor.com) [dead] Apple vs. Facebook: What Signals Do Industry Giants
Send to the App Market (appdevelopermagazine.com) [dead] Nokia Lumia 1520
Video Playback Review (encoding.com) [dead] Build Your Brand By Embracing Your
Personality (startupprofessionals.com) [dead] Retail shop without a mobile
app? Think again (bit.ly) [dead] Sitemap Tips: Planning, Implementation and
Optimization (imforza.com) [dead] Success Story: Michael Arrington
(TechCrunch) (wealthygorilla.com)

~~~
gus_massa
You can google the title and site, and most of the times you can find the
original article.

I think that there are very few harmful links, but most of the [dead] articles
are blogspam (just copy an article and change the background color), or spam
for unrelated topics (do you want to buy real state in New Zealand?) .

I also saw a few false positives before, interesting articles in site that
usually have low quality articles, or the user is hellbaned by a mistake.

If you find something interesting, you can try to contact the moderator:
hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
babuskov
I completely forgot that you can add "site:xyz" to the google search. Thanks.

